# Hand made mugs



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey slingshot junkies for the slingshot junkies that have it all I bet you don't have this hand made by Ashley poston in NC if you want one made by hand in the good ole usa contact Ashley.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Killer.. may I ask how much?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am paying 22 a piece plus shipping.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

But you may want to check with Ashley first.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

They are on there way to me can't wait.


----------

